# HP G5000 Notebook - Vista downgrade to WinXP



## MadTaz15 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a customers G5000 notebook that she wants downgraded from the pre-loaded Vista Home to Windows XP Pro (SP2). At most times, this would not be an issue, but due to the fact that XP Install does not recognise the S-ATA HDD, even after downloading the drivers from the HP website for the device.

My question; has anyone ever sucessfully downgraded the OS on the G-Series notebooks? 

There is no external 1.44mb, so I would need to use a USB or CD to install the drivers for the HDD.

Anyones help here would be greatly appreciated! This notebook is driving me insane, and it's very close to being thrown against the nearest wall. 

Please, anyone, please help!

Thanks,
MadTaz15 :4-dontkno


----------



## Greymatter (Aug 6, 2008)

Yup I had the same problem, this is the solution, "Disable Enhanced SATA support in the BIOS and Reboot. Windows will now pick up your HDD during install." Hope this help you.


----------



## darrensmith016 (Aug 5, 2008)

i had to do that on my laptop to install linux, but the wall sounds good.. insurance job


----------



## MadTaz15 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your reply.... I actually found the answer after searching excessively for about 4 hours on the same day I posted the question, and GrayMatter, you are right... disabling the SATA support in BIOS fixed it perfectly.

The customer is now extremely happy with her XP (SP2) and Office 2003 Pro. Thanks guys, and have a great day further!

Cheers from South Africa!

ray: :wave:


----------



## mr.soft (Aug 22, 2008)

had the same promblem. but now the drivers dont work. 

drivers for xp
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=ro&product=3337831&dlc=en

please help me


----------

